# GAPPS for cm9 droid 3?



## xmypetrockx (Jun 30, 2012)

got thru one click root and safestrap install no problem, safestrap nandroid backup no problem... downloaded cm9 rom.... having trouble figuring out which is the correct gapps file to download for the d3 on cm9??? theres like 20 links i dont wanna flash the wrong one
thanks!


----------



## xmypetrockx (Jun 30, 2012)

also im going with hashcodes 6-29 nightly still dont know which gapps to download.....


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

His post on droidforums has a link and it says to download the " CyanogenMod 9.0.x" version.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

